# Poser sighting?



## LCdaveH (Jan 5, 2005)

Spotted in the parking lot at a "boutique" restaurant.

5 signs (or more) this may be a *P*oser?

Any other examples or stories of poser sightings?

.


----------



## adamantane (Jan 27, 2005)

hey, you need to flip off that hummer next time


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

1. choice of prime mover and restaurant
2. over-sized saddle
3. reflectors
4. brand of bike given choice of vehicle
5. triple ring, gold chain
6. spoke protector


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Not sure I get it. 

It looks like someone who likes to ride enough, they made the bike work for them. That Trek pilot is a low end bike--comes with old-style clip pedals. Why would that make someone a poseur?

A poseur is someone who spends a zillion dollars on the bike, accessories, etc and JUST keeps it on the car rack to show off. That bike doesn't qualify--and it looks to be ridden.

Maybe "fred" is the word you are looking for.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

lidarman said:


> Not sure I get it.
> 
> It looks like someone who likes to ride enough, they made the bike work for them. That Trek pilot is a low end bike--comes with old-style clip pedals. Why would that make someone a poseur?
> 
> A poseur is someone who spends a zillion dollars on the bike, accessories, etc and JUST keeps it on the car rack to show off. That bike doesn't qualify--and it looks to be ridden.


Agreed. They have a bike (not a bling showy one) and they ride it.

Someone _is_ "posing".....as a judge of cycling character. :nono:

_All_ Hummer drivers aren't posers (and no, I don't have a Hummer).


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I'll play...*

1) reflectors
2) Trek road bike (wanna be just like Lance, although this is not a Madrone, its a low rent roadie)
3) Flip/Clip pedals
4) Granny style comfy seat
5) Crosstop levers on a road bike, not touring or CX
6) Pie Plate
7) Cyclist at a drive through restaurant
8) front wheel not secured in straight position to downtube
9) Looong ass steerer tube
10) Perfectly cleaned Hummer H3
11) triple, if he doesn't have long steep climbs.

*edit*

Just thought of another:

12) road tires with tread on them. Roadies all know, bald is beautiful unless you're riding off road.

That said, I have probably violated all of these faux pas in my time. I say anybody who gets out on self-propelled two wheels is a good thing.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Hey OP is this your bike? Lol

Judging by the other bike leaning on the wall I'd say nay, not a poseur.


----------



## wadester (Sep 28, 2005)

*Whew....*

Let me say first that I was afraid I might find a pic of meself, so I am somewhat relieved.....

The only posersign I see here is that poser hummer - you know, the chevy blazer/tahoe with a body makeover?

That and the fact that said poser hummer is being used to transport a road bike - implying that this "off road" vehicle never actually leaves pavement.

Maybe Dave-O is saying this is a motorvehicular poser rather than the expected biker poser?


----------



## endohappy (Dec 4, 2006)

Since when is having a cruizer-road bike mean you're a Poseur? How dare he act all cool with his fat tires and fluffy saddle!

The biggest example of posing I see here is the calling of someone else a poseur. 

Oooh darn, I think I just called somebody a poseur. Dang, now I'm Poseur - and I was trying so hard not to be! 

Rat turds! I just realized that trying not to be a poseur is also a sure sign of a poseur. Now I'm a Double Poseur! 

Now wait a minute here. If I admit to being a Double Poseur, doesn't that make me NOT a poseur becuase surely a Poseur would never admit to being a Poseur - much less a Double Poseur? Nope nope nope - denying ones Poseurness is proof positive of Poseur. Tripple Poseur now! This is a game with no winner.

Well, guess I'm "out" now. Off to go hang out at the bike shop and give the stink eye to beginners who ask dumb questions.

     :eekster:


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm sure quite a few H2/3 drivers are posers but that bike is really low-end so maybe he does ride it and it sure isn't a poser bike (even though he may think it's cool). Maybe he got raped at the dealership enough to where it's all the poor guy can afford. Have some sympathy...


----------



## le_buzz (Sep 27, 2006)

Well said, endo. I'd have to agree that the bike itself doesnt make him 
a poseur, the vehicle makes him a wanker, tho.
I've never seen a hummmer at any trailhead parking area. In fact, Ive never
seen one that wasnt squeaky clean.


----------



## LCdaveH (Jan 5, 2005)

ducktape said:


> Hey OP is this your bike? Lol
> 
> Judging by the other bike leaning on the wall I'd say nay, not a poseur.


I've seen this other bike at the restaurant before. I'm pretty sure it belongs to one of the staff. It is parked in a bike rack, and I believe it is unrelated to the H3 tire ornament. Bike ridden to work on a regular basis = non-poser.

.


----------



## ScottW (Jan 16, 2004)

I would say not a poser, but I would say you don't like his/her choice of vehicle or bike.


----------



## anirban (Apr 20, 2006)

In all honesty, I would not rate the owner of the Trek Pilot as a poser. It definitely looks like its a bike that has miles on it, but it does seem as if the bike belongs to a new rider.

As lidarman said, he *might* be a Fred....


----------



## LCdaveH (Jan 5, 2005)

pimpbot said:


> 1) reflectors
> 2) Trek road bike (wanna be just like Lance, although this is not a Madrone, its a low rent roadie)
> 3) Flip/Clip pedals
> 4) Granny style comfy seat
> ...


Pretty good list. (Despite the sign, it's not a drive through. Silly poser sign.)

I would add:

1. Cheap spare-tire strap on bike carrier. A "real" biker would have a permanent, quality bike carrier, or, better yet, have the bike inside the cavernous SUV (like I do in my posy, but far less $pendy, Element).

2. Driving around town carrying an unlocked bike. A "real" biker would know that is a soon to be swiped bike. In this same town, I had an FSR swiped of a receiver rack while I was at work and it was cabled.

3. The rear quick release is in a hinky 2:00 position.

4. Assuming the H-driver actually rides the bike with some seriousness, there should at least be some straps on those flat pedals.

5. No evidence, such as cycle computer, water bottle, or seat bag, that the bike ever went touring.

6. Just one water bottle cage despite having mounts for second one.

7. That reflector on the seatpost. Blech.

8. Even if the bike was on the ground, that pillow seat doesn't look like it would be level.

9. It's a road bike, which is a priori *Poser* :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

I wouldn't say poser, more like clueless. He doesn't know what he's got but it doesn't bother him to show it off anyways! I liken him to the guy you run into on the trail wearing cargo pants and a t-shirt with a cheap-o fred meyer bell helmet and a 30+ pound hardtail hammering along. Yeah, he's riding some unorthodox gear but doesn't know any better.


----------



## carrot_top (Aug 22, 2007)

Clutchman83 said:


> I wouldn't say poser, more like clueless. He doesn't know what he's got but it doesn't bother him to show it off anyways! I liken him to the guy you run into on the trail wearing cargo pants and a t-shirt with a cheap-o fred meyer bell helmet and a 30+ pound hardtail hammering along. Yeah, he's riding some unorthodox gear but doesn't know any better.


hey, that almost describes me...only i have a FS...and i know better, but cant afford any better....


----------



## LCdaveH (Jan 5, 2005)

anirban said:


> In all honesty, I would not rate the owner of the Trek Pilot as a poser. It definitely looks like its a bike that has miles on it, but it does seem as if the bike belongs to a new rider.
> 
> As lidarman said, he *might* be a Fred....





lidarman said:


> Not sure I get it.
> 
> It looks like someone who likes to ride enough, they made the bike work for them. That Trek pilot is a low end bike--comes with old-style clip pedals. Why would that make someone a poseur?
> 
> ...


Allow me to retort.

I submit that the H driver wanted a bike for modest spins along the paved river bike path. A comfort bike would have fit the bill perfectly. But those looked nerdy and not in keeping with his carefully cultivated rugged persona. He wanted a cool looking bike, preferably black, to decorate his H when he's driving to the restaurant after the grueling 2 mile bike ride. He looked at the "10-speed" bikes, and he was *shocked* to learn they cost like a $1,000 or more. The H driver wonders how anyone could spend that much money on a toy.

The dutiful bike shop employee finally sold him on the Pilot (which is a fine and perfectly acceptable bike, imo). In his mind, he did spend a "zillion dollars" on the bike that is now on display on the back of his H-mobile.

This is all in good fun. I do know two H drivers that I would not call posers, at least not bike posers. One is a dedicated tri-geek (of course tri-geeks can be posers) and the other is a devoted trails advocate whose Spider gets lots of dirt time.

I like endo's existential musings on the essence of posing. I'm in a parking lot poaching shots of a stranger's rig for subsequent deconstruction. Seems kind of posy, I'll admit.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

Why do you even care? Seriously.


----------



## sandblast (Mar 27, 2006)

Are you the promoter of the New Mexico Off Road Series? Or do you just put that link there to show everyone how your a fast racer? If your not the promoter- you are a poser. If you are, your a spammer.


----------



## sandblast (Mar 27, 2006)

.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

Drewdane said:


> Why do you even care? Seriously.


+1

That's 2 minutes I'll never get back


----------



## Jareth (Jul 28, 2006)

Why would reflectors make him a poser? This is a road bike. Hence, reflectors are a good thing.
Also, the giant seat does't look good. If anything it marks him as someone who didn't really care too much about the looks of his bike.


----------



## majura (Jun 30, 2005)

It's simple:

32c tyres!


----------



## LCdaveH (Jan 5, 2005)

Anonymous said:


> +1
> 
> That's 2 minutes I'll never get back


send me a bill


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

Il'l have a hard time sleeping tonight. I can't belive they let these people walk amongst us!


----------



## sandblast (Mar 27, 2006)

lol


----------



## Dstardubbin (Sep 3, 2007)

good to see theres still shallow people in cycling that care about what others have!


----------



## StageHand (Dec 31, 2003)

I'll fess up to having sold several bikes like this. They are most commonly bought by riders who are currently MUT warriors, riding their hybrids for an hour or so at a time, but want to explore the world of long distance riding (if they express ANY desire to race, we make other choices). Most are happy with the set up, as is he H3 driver. He's got one bike to transport, there's nothing wrong with the rack--it works. The SPD/platform pedals are a popular choice for this type of customer, a couple have put toe clips on, but when you use the SPD side, they tend to scrape the ground. It's really annoying. He actually appears to have made an intelligent purchase: if he likes it, it's good enough to identify what he likes and does not like about road bikes, if not he's only in it for a handful of cash (which it appears he has, if not, just drive the small car for a week, and there's the money).


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

MUT???


----------



## ThrashNY (May 18, 2005)

LCdaveH said:


> Spotted in the parking lot at a "boutique" restaurant.
> 
> 5 signs (or more) this may be a *P*oser?
> 
> ...


*You idiot*...posers have super $ bikes that are rarely ridden.

Get a job.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

The only people I can think are "posers" are those who:

- Claim to ride often and thus act like an expert about riding, yet are really just techno-geeks who get into arguments over the engineering minutiae (sp??) of every product out there

- Get in over their heads on group rides and bail early on with some imaginary mechanical or other excuse....ALL the time

- Talk about epic rides they did when in fact they just hung out

- Say they rode a "century" when in fact they did a metric century or the 35-mile option

- Take meticulous care of a bike that's rarely ridden

Stuff like this is what irritates _me,_ but at the same time, passion takes many different forms so I try not to be too critical. I mean, what are MY excuses for not being a much better rider?? How come, if I love the sport so much, DON'T I get up early to make a lot of the morning group rides? 

Judging a person's passion by their choice of ride is a little harsh IMO. The best riders are the ones with the downscale equipment who are stronger as a result and don't boast about it.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 31, 2003)

MUT = bike path (paved), also referred to as Multi-Use Trails, bikes, walkers, joggers, skaters, etc.


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Man O Man, I haven't heard the word "Poser" on this site for the whole time I've been here. Then in the last week 3-5 threads pop up about it. 

What did a bunch of little kids join this site in the past week or something??? I stopped calling people "poser's" when I got out of jr. High.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Just think sweet of a ride that person can get with all the money they use for gas...

This could also be some sort of soccer mom, in which case everyone should stop calling her poser cuz she'll run you of the road.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

bro! do i need to introduce you to style man over at that bike mag he works at ??!!

edit--actually style man is an idiot, BUT everyone knows spoke protectors and reflectors, whatever type of bike it may be--except for maybe a kid's bike whose sole purpose is to be ridden around the neighborhoods, are the first things that gotta go!



Jareth said:


> Why would reflectors make him a poser? This is a road bike. Hence, reflectors are a good thing.
> Also, the giant seat does't look good. If anything it marks him as someone who didn't really care too much about the looks of his bike.


----------



## Sizzle Chest (Sep 25, 2006)

I think he's a cereal killer and he keeps the bodies in the back of his hummer.:thumbsup:


----------



## LCdaveH (Jan 5, 2005)

OverStuffed said:


> I'll fess up to having sold several bikes like this. They are most commonly bought by riders who are currently MUT warriors, riding their hybrids for an hour or so at a time, but want to explore the world of long distance riding (if they express ANY desire to race, we make other choices). Most are happy with the set up, as is he H3 driver. He's got one bike to transport, there's nothing wrong with the rack--it works. The SPD/platform pedals are a popular choice for this type of customer, a couple have put toe clips on, but when you use the SPD side, they tend to scrape the ground. It's really annoying. He actually appears to have made an intelligent purchase: if he likes it, it's good enough to identify what he likes and does not like about road bikes, if not he's only in it for a handful of cash (which it appears he has, if not, just drive the small car for a week, and there's the money).


The bike is a fine ride. I'd be totally happy have it as the roadie member of my bike corral.

I am a bit of a Hummer Hater though. Guess that makes me a shallow idiot. :cryin:


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

LCdaveH said:


> Any other examples or stories of poser sightings?
> 
> .


People who classify others as posers in order to make themselves feel superior.


----------



## Rawdog (Aug 20, 2007)

Takes one to know one. All of the posers ripping on the guy/girl without knowing anything about them need to lay off the gu gels and relax a bit.


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

Definitely a poser. Take a look at the truck parked next to her, which has been driven on a gravel road and has dirt on it.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*heh, I know a guy....*



skiahh said:


> People who classify others as posers in order to make themselves feel superior.


... who talked such a big game (on these boards, too) that some folks were too intimidated to ride with him. Turns out the guy bailed on rides after 3 miles, sometimes dropping off the back of a ride and not saying anything. One time this happened, and we spent a good hour or more looking for him, thinking he stacked off the trail and was hurt somewhere. Turns out he just got tired and went back to the truck.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm a poseur, he's a poseur, she's a poseur...wouldn't you like the be a poseur too?


----------



## SCC (Jan 20, 2007)

LCdaveH said:


> The bike is a fine ride. I'd be totally happy have it as the roadie member of my bike corral.
> 
> I am a bit of a Hummer Hater though. Guess that makes me a shallow idiot. :cryin:


Looks like you're trying to change the topic of this dumba** thread you started . I think you should shut the piehole and go ride a bike. Poser sounds like a topic discussed at a Junior High :thumbsup:


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

_I think he's a cereal killer _

Yikes, so he kills his breakfast then goes out to a fast food place to eat instead?!


----------



## HellMuttCracker (Jan 13, 2004)

a true _*Poser *_wouldn't know the benefits of a road bike... 
that's for sure...


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

HellMuttCracker said:


> a true _*Poser *_wouldn't know the benefits of a road bike...
> that's for sure...


After gobs of posts, once again,......

I don' get it.

Lidarman is really slow today I suppose...


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Definite poseur - the bike would easily have fitted in the back of that behemoth - but that would negate some of the pose value.

OR - he didn't know how to operate the QR's = poseur.


----------



## vintagemtbr (Jun 6, 2004)

I've seen plenty of poser bikes and this is not a poser. Fred maybe.


----------



## Jareth (Jul 28, 2006)

ArmySlowRdr said:


> bro! do i need to introduce you to style man over at that bike mag he works at ??!!
> 
> edit--actually style man is an idiot, BUT everyone knows spoke protectors and reflectors, whatever type of bike it may be--except for maybe a kid's bike whose sole purpose is to be ridden around the neighborhoods, are the first things that gotta go!


I don't know... Having a few reflectors on your bike doesn't hurt but getting hit by a car hurts a lot.
You're right about the spoke guard though.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Hey i have a triple..*

AND tread on my tires..

but i dont have one of these

cough cough fred alert


----------



## pgclydesdale (Apr 15, 2007)

*I'm a Clyde*



ArmySlowRdr said:


> 1. choice of prime mover and restaurant
> 2. over-sized saddle
> 3. reflectors
> 4. brand of bike given choice of vehicle
> ...


You boys gotta take it easy on the triples.........I am neither a poser or a fred, but I do have a triple...........I AM a Clydesdale!


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

I have a San Andreas that I ride around Bootleg, but I also have a 96 Trek 820 that has reflectors, rack, lights, fat saddle, flat pedals so I can ride to the store in tennis shoes and any polished bits I've scavenged to make it a nice looking "beater" bike.
What bone head would ride at night on the street without reflectors and lights?

Later, Poser


----------



## Vecsus (Apr 17, 2004)

he carries the bike because if that pseudo-Hummer runs out of gas between paydays he'll need the bike for transportation. 

While the bike might not be the choice of most posters on this forum, the owner is clearly not a poser. Any self respecting poser would have something nicer.


----------



## FastGherkin (Jan 27, 2006)

Well replied, and really funny, thanks!


----------



## brianthebiker (Nov 1, 2005)

Could someone please explain why this is on the PASSION thread? What passion is imbued by nitpicking?


----------



## FastGherkin (Jan 27, 2006)

szucchi said:


> I think he's a cereal killer and he keeps the bodies in the back of his hummer.:thumbsup:


 He killed Cap'n Crunch, the Trix rabbit, AND Lucky??? NOOOOOO

...Sorry, I just couldn't resist.


----------



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)

...'Least it ain't golf clubs.

I don't have a problem with it. I'druther ride with a poser than sit in front of a computer talking about 'em...


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

Because the bike on his hummer does not have 3.0" wide tires and 15" of travel?


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

so am I by 5 to 10 pounds usually. And I got a triple on the roadie too. 



pgclydesdale said:


> You boys gotta take it easy on the triples.........I am neither a poser or a fred, but I do have a triple...........I AM a Clydesdale!


----------



## supermike (May 27, 2006)

Is this thread realy worth the time it took to click on it? Who cares? 

If someone buys a bike, it helps the bike industry. Who cares what the do with it. Maybe instead of taking pics of someone's vehicle and posting some dopey thread about your uninformed judgment about this individual, you should have found them and asked them if they wanted to go riding with you.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Y*

yes..


----------



## bucke (Sep 10, 2006)

How about:

No up-armor
No Ma-Deuce mount


----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

*Its a Hummer3 !*

Hummer3=Poser, makes no dif what bike your riding. If Lance rode drove a Hummer3 he'd qualify as a poser. Ya don't see Arnold driving no Hummer3. Nuf said!


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

jollybeggar said:


> Hummer3=Poser, makes no dif what bike your riding. If Lance rode drove a Hummer3 he'd qualify as a poser. Ya don't see Arnold driving no Hummer3. Nuf said!


LMAO

The fact that one would care what Arnold or Lance drives is what makes this so funny.

The ironic posts are amazing in this thread....some of them even justify why the term poseur exists. Some of the misunderstanding of the use of poseur, are why dictionaries exist.

BTW, Didn't lance drive a subaru??? ....


----------



## dash (Mar 23, 2006)

lidarman said:


> Not sure I get it.
> 
> It looks like someone who likes to ride enough, they made the bike work for them. That Trek pilot is a low end bike--comes with old-style clip pedals. Why would that make someone a poseur?
> 
> ...


What's not to get. This guy is obviously the worst poser there is. People have paid with their lives to ride that vehicle and this douchebag is is an insult to the armed forces that are dying for the excessive amount of oil this piece of $hit uses. Douchebag


----------



## dragonhead08 (Mar 19, 2007)

Times like this I wish I drove an H2. Just for the satisfaction of knowing I can piss off a bunch of [email protected] so easily because I choose to drive a vehicle that has absolutely no impact on their lives.


----------



## dash (Mar 23, 2006)

Big cars for little minds


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

People judge others by there own standards.Everyone in this world is different therefore no one sees life in the same way.Just because you might be a prick that doesnt mean everyone else is and as far as i am concerned a car is a f.......g car no matter how big it is.Too many hypocrites in this world and we are all guilty if we like it or not.Rant over and out.


----------



## corec (Jul 29, 2007)

My irritation at GM for pansy-ifying the originally hardcore Hummer name aside, I feel the need to chime in here.

I drag my worn out tail out of bed every weekday morning at the a$$ crack of dawn and, after a quick shower and a shave, throw my Schwinn road bike in the back of the F150 and suck down 20 ounces of coffee on the 20 mile drive to work. Once there, I don't feel the need to keep pouring money into my seemingly bottomless gas tank, so I ride my bike around campus (I'm a student and work for the University).

Unfortuantely, my rides usually include 50 pounds of books and supplies strapped to my back, so that big padded seat would be awesome. I've actually considered getting one of those spring loaded granny seats to comfort my quickly aching hindquarters. Being on campus, the best route is not always paved, so I don't have the luxury of using skinny little street tires. I need a little bite so I don't sink into the soft spots of the lawn and endo in the midst of an ultimate frisbee game. My workboots have a hard time clipping in, but it might be nice for a long afternoon ride. I don't carry water on my 10 minute rides, but I do need reflectors for safety.

All things considered, this guy has the same bike as I do. It's just got a different name. Lets make fun of him for something that deserves it (*cough* H3 *cough*) and leave the poor bike out of it.


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

dash said:


> People have paid with their lives to ride that vehicle ... blah blah blah


People have paid with their lives to drive an H3?


----------



## 11 Bravo (Mar 12, 2004)

corec said:


> ............
> Unfortuantely, my rides usually include 50 pounds of books and supplies strapped to my back, so that big padded seat would be awesome. I've actually considered getting one of those spring loaded granny seats to comfort my quickly aching hindquarters. Being on campus, the best route is not always paved, so I don't have the luxury of using skinny little street tires. I need a little bite so I don't sink into the soft spots of the lawn and endo in the midst of an ultimate frisbee game. My workboots have a hard time clipping in, but it might be nice for a long afternoon ride. I don't carry water on my 10 minute rides, but I do need reflectors for safety.....


You should look into something like a Bob trailer. I bet it would work well for what you are doing around campus.


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

Hummer or Camry...if you drive and have a bike, would that make you all gas burning VOC emitting posers?:skep:


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

TrekJeff said:


> Hummer or Camry...if you drive and have a bike, would that make you all gas burning VOC emitting posers?:skep:


But that pic is actually hypocritical just as much--in regards to conservation.

On the divergent subject, I saw a commercial by GM touting E85 as environmental friendly...lower emissions.

What a buch of BS. You burn fuel, you create CO2. Ethanol or gasoline.

and even if they were right, they are admitting that the other 90% of their cars are harmful to the environment. The spin is amazing....lets brainwash the public.

I'm pissed because good beer prices are rising due to the farmers making more money on corn than that wonderful barley to make good beer on! All because of the false E85 premise that our energy dependence and environmental problems will be solved.


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

yeah I know...that's my troll post for the week/day, depends...lol


----------



## dragonhead08 (Mar 19, 2007)

forkboy said:


> People have paid with their lives to drive an H3?


Must be one of those new GM financing plans


----------



## gotdirt (Jan 17, 2006)

:yawn:


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Oh man!*



jrm said:


> AND tread on my tires..
> 
> but i dont have one of these
> 
> cough cough fred alert


Where did you dig up that pic?!? I lost that when my hard drive failed, then Francois went to the new forums.

Keep in mind I was the ONLY dry rider that day. Dorky plastic bike outfits rule in heavy torrential rain.


----------



## Iron horseman (Apr 27, 2007)

le_buzz said:


> Well said, endo. I'd have to agree that the bike itself doesnt make him
> a poseur, the vehicle makes him a wanker, tho.
> I've never seen a hummmer at any trailhead parking area. In fact, Ive never
> seen one that wasnt squeaky clean.


Now you have....


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*The difference is...*



lidarman said:


> But that pic is actually hypocritical just as much--in regards to conservation.
> 
> On the divergent subject, I saw a commercial by GM touting E85 as environmental friendly...lower emissions.
> 
> ...


Gasoline pulls carbon out of the ground and puts it in the air. Ethanol from Corn takes the carbon out of the air and it burns right back into the air... of course, creating formaldehyde... and it doesn't include all the energy it takes to run the machinery to produce the corn and refine it.


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

Iron horseman
"Now you have...."


Oh comeon, it doesn't count if water and mud can't leak in through the door jams...lol

That's crazy, just think of the eco damage that you did...lol


----------



## Iron horseman (Apr 27, 2007)

TrekJeff said:


> Iron horseman
> "Now you have...."
> 
> Oh comeon, it doesn't count if water and mud can't leak in through the door jams...lol
> ...


I know I know, dont worry I learned from al gore that if you buy carbon credits, you will be washed free of the guilt and the environmental impact you have done will immediatley vannish!


----------



## brianc (Jan 13, 2004)

lidarman said:


> But that pic is actually hypocritical just as much--in regards to conservation.
> 
> On the divergent subject, I saw a commercial by GM touting E85 as environmental friendly...lower emissions.
> 
> ...


Rich for truely complete rant,

you should add the fact that using Corn is not even close to the best choice of plant to turn into enthanol. There is a type of Switch Grass that can be grown much cheaper and it provides so much more biomass than corn it's funny. Then you factor in that it can be grown in vast areas that are not idealy suitable for food production.....Montana, ND, SD, the entire flatland of Canada.....North america really could produce enough ethanol to do some good AND not drive up the cost of living by jacking up the price of milk etc.

But why would we want to introduce a new commodity for a farmer to make a living with when we can use a half a$$ed one and gouge the consumer for more money.......


----------



## PaMtnBkr (Feb 28, 2005)

Bravo!! Love sardonic humor, especially when it involves elitists pointing out someone elses poseurnous! Damn, Now I am totally confused as to where I fall in the poseur universe? Guess I'll go ride my bike!


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

Iron horseman said:


> Now you have....


HAH!

I was actually in a Hummer in that exact situation once. Flash flood / mudslide when our unit was out in the field.

I was the only one out of about 20 hmv's that didn't have to get rescued by the tow-tank.

Good times. Amazing what those things are capable of.


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

*h3=tiny pp*

the real reason why this dude is a poser is because this is exactly the same jackass that will cut me off or have absolutely no idea concerning etiquette (road or trial) nor give a sh!t. and yes owning this vehicle is rude and self absorbed.


----------



## wreckedrex (May 2, 2007)

fastale said:


> the real reason why this dude is a poser is because this is exactly the same jackass that will cut me off or have absolutely no idea concerning etiquette (road or trial) nor give a sh!t. and yes owning this vehicle is rude and self absorbed.


What do you drive? I would imagine there's some less than flattering stereotype we can use to judge you based on your choice in conveyance...


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

wreckedrex said:


> What do you drive? I would imagine there's some less than flattering stereotype we can use to judge you based on your choice in conveyance...


actually I commute via bicycle to work. its only about two miles from my house but it can get very cold and crappy. but i do own a car to make longer hauls with. its a '94 dodge spirit. go ahead and sterotype away.


----------



## wreckedrex (May 2, 2007)

fastale said:


> ...go ahead and sterotype away.


Meh, not really my thing, just trying to make a point is all.


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

Iron horseman said:


> I know I know, dont worry I learned from al gore that if you buy carbon credits, you will be washed free of the guilt and the environmental impact you have done will immediatley vannish!


LMAO...now that statement in it's self is a totally different poser thread...kinda like someone else's signature...environmental stickers don't mean **** if they are on cars...something like that...lol:thumbsup:


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*That's not very nice....*



pimpbot said:


> ... who talked such a big game (on these boards, too) that some folks were too intimidated to ride with him. Turns out the guy bailed on rides after 3 miles, sometimes dropping off the back of a ride and not saying anything. One time this happened, and we spent a good hour or more looking for him, thinking he stacked off the trail and was hurt somewhere. Turns out he just got tired and went back to the truck.


I may be slow and fat but I can talk (type) a big game.

BTW: This thread is stupid. Poser? Really? I'm a poser, I suppose. My two mountain bikes are far beyond my skills. That makes me a poser. My road bike is an old lugged steel bike with downtube shifters. So that makes me a retro-poser because it too is far more capable than its rider.

Sure, I have fun riding my bike. But so what? The bike is more capable than I am and my car isn't a sh!tbox. My name is Ken, and I'm a poser.


----------



## SNPete (May 17, 2005)

Clutchman83 said:


> I wouldn't say poser, more like clueless. He doesn't know what he's got but it doesn't bother him to show it off anyways! I liken him to the guy you run into on the trail wearing cargo pants and a t-shirt with a cheap-o fred meyer bell helmet and a 30+ pound hardtail hammering along. Yeah, he's riding some unorthodox gear but doesn't know any better.


Reminds me of more than a few rides where the "clueless" one riding said weighty HT, beats the rest of us on our 24lb-26lb wunder bikes on every climb and descent. I prefer to judge a rider by how he/she rides, not by what he/she rides.


----------



## VA2SLOride (Feb 17, 2005)

Posers......heh. Come to Bend sometime....this place is a perfect case study. And not just bike posers, but posers of every discipline imaginable.


----------



## loco-gringo (Sep 29, 2005)

Who f*#king cares? Really? Anyone that cares about this is, perhaps not a poser themselves, but is the suck, so they may as well be.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

it's just something to talk about.

i'll bet there's some LBS types here that sell a few like-type machines.


----------



## ussprinceton2004 (Apr 9, 2007)




----------



## keeb (Sep 20, 2006)

> I liken him to the guy you run into on the trail wearing cargo pants and a t-shirt


That's exactly what I wear whenever I ride. Cut off BDU's and a tshirt. I just never thought it would make me a poser if I didn't wear a ridiculous jersey and tight shorts that accentuate my chicken like bow-legs. Guess I better go to the bike shop and get a "riding outfit". Maybe I'll get some clipless pedals too. One's that match my new outfit.


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

Concentrate on your own life.Slagging off others hides negative vibes.The more you do it the bigger the problem YOU have and your insecurity shows.


----------



## TheBigC (Jan 3, 2005)

Jareth said:


> I don't know... Having a few reflectors on your bike doesn't hurt but getting hit by a car hurts a lot.
> You're right about the spoke guard though.


Actually, reflectors on road bikes at high speed can be dangerous. My buddy Steve ate crap while flying down a descent in NC in July. 45mph+, rear reflector goes sideways, catches on rear seat stays, locks back wheel- inducing a high speed skid. Reflector breaks, but he's already out of control, off the road, down the hillside. Compressed veretbrae and severly pinched nerves. He got lucky. His bike is trashed.

I take my reflectors off.


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

I wear enough reflective stuff. The front of the bike has a triple Cree DIY led light, and one small red led for the rear on the seat post. Out side of that, nada.


----------



## dash (Mar 23, 2006)

$hit, my FWD VW golf has seen more offroad, blizzards etc. (and handled it well) than 95% of SUV's which makes 95% of SUV driver's, well, posers. Driving a car with some stupid enviromental sticker makes you a hypocrite, driving an SUV on the road, commuting to work makes you a poser and a showing of strong support for terrorism and enviromental neglect.


----------



## Breznak (Mar 11, 2005)

That Trek is nothing at all. 

Back in 2004 I was going through a village outside of Prague and overtook a guy riding a fully decked out 2004 Specialized Epic S-Works. Sweet machine, but the guy was in fact the biggest poser I have ever seen (though you do not see many here--bikes here are damn expensive, and the salaries are not all that high). Furthermore, his Oakley shades and canary yellow spandex shirt (I am still boggled how this guy got the thing over his enormous gut) made him look utterly ridiculous, not to mention that he had a Camelbak for this difficult epic ride of his around the village. And the capper? The guy attached a kickstand to the bike. UNBELIEVABLE!!!


----------



## wreckedrex (May 2, 2007)

dash said:


> $hit, my FWD VW golf...


Damn car owning, environment destroying, terrorist supporting hypocritical posers:madmax:


----------



## wheelerfreak (Jul 3, 2007)

I just want to know who I need to foreward my future purchases to, both bike and auto, so that I might be properly screened for "poserness". I would hate to buy something that I'm not qualified to ride or drive, so any help with that would be great. Being that I live in NM, is it OK if I show up at one of your MTB races in a non approved car and ride a non approved bike? Will there be dress codes based on ability as well?:thumbsup:


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

Breznak said:


> That Trek is nothing at all.
> 
> Back in 2004 I was going through a village outside of Prague and overtook a guy riding a fully decked out 2004 Specialized Epic S-Works. Sweet machine, but the guy was in fact the biggest poser I have ever seen (though you do not see many here--bikes here are damn expensive, and the salaries are not all that high). Furthermore, his Oakley shades and canary yellow spandex shirt (I am still boggled how this guy got the thing over his enormous gut) made him look utterly ridiculous, not to mention that he had a Camelbak for this difficult epic ride of his around the village. And the capper? The guy attached a kickstand to the bike. UNBELIEVABLE!!!


Now that's funny


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

I think Paris Hilton has reformed herself and now rides a roadie and drives a hummer.


----------



## LCdaveH (Jan 5, 2005)

wheelerfreak said:


> I just want to know who I need to foreward my future purchases to, both bike and auto, so that I might be properly screened for "poserness". I would hate to buy something that I'm not qualified to ride or drive, so any help with that would be great. Being that I live in NM, is it OK if I show up at one of your MTB races in a non approved car and ride a non approved bike? Will there be dress codes based on ability as well?:thumbsup:


Autos that could indicate poserness, midlife crisis or other issues of inadequacy: Hummer, Caddy Escalade (esp. that pickup thing), Lincoln Navigator, Corvette, anything with spinny wheels, anything with tires taller than a VW....

Bike - Ride what you brung.

What would Buddha drive / ride?

.


----------



## wreckedrex (May 2, 2007)

LCdaveH said:


> Autos that could indicate poserness, midlife crisis or other issues of inadequacy: Hummer, Caddy Escalade (esp. that pickup thing), Lincoln Navigator, Corvette, anything with spinny wheels, anything with tires taller than a VW....


Anything German
Anything Italian
Anything Japanese
Anything domestic
Anything imported
Anything hybrid

Oh, and bicycles are for unemployed dirty hippies so you won't want to be seen pedaling around town on one of those  Don't even mention walking, the "what shoes make you a poser" debate is a subject requiring it's own thread...


----------



## Trailcarver (Dec 29, 2006)

*Who's the Poser?*

I thought mtb'ing was about having fun and being all-inclusive. Who cares whether the bike has a comfort saddle or reflectors or that it's on a Hummer? Except for people who need to feel superior to someone else?:skep:


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2007)

bucke said:


> How about:
> 
> No up-armor
> No Ma-Deuce mount


Outstanding!!! Also, no CTIS and the presence of a rear axle...


----------



## dash (Mar 23, 2006)

Bad karma comes to all posers.


----------



## dash (Mar 23, 2006)

...


----------



## LCdaveH (Jan 5, 2005)

Trailcarver said:


> I thought mtb'ing was about having fun and being all-inclusive. Who cares whether the bike has a comfort saddle or reflectors or that it's on a Hummer? Except for people who need to feel superior to someone else?:skep:


There's a difference between poser and smug.

The Toyonda Pious:









"Hey, People, You've Gotta Drive Hybrids Already"

Come on People now, People Now;
People now, Come on People now.
Got to drive hybrids people now, people now, people now, people now
Hybrids are for people now, people now,
Good for people driving people now, get a hybrid be good people now

We have all got to be people now, people driving hybrid people now;
people now people now hybrid now,
Hybrid people driving people now
Come on people lets be people now, hybrid people driving people now
Come on everybody be people now. Come on everybody be people now.


----------



## phatphil (Feb 3, 2004)

anthonys said:


> ...'Least it ain't golf clubs.
> 
> I don't have a problem with it. I'druther ride with a poser than sit in front of a computer talking about 'em...


*

oh burn* jk.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

*Since nobody's mentioned it yet*

I'm pretty dismissive of the H2, but the H3 is a different vehicle. I occasionally hang out on an Isuzu forum, and a lot of the regulars were pretty impressed with the H3 (it's built on the Isuzu D-MAX platform). Keep in mind that these are mostly guys with first-gen Troopers who love the low cost, performance and durability. It was kind of surprising to me to see a lot of guys like that write that if they ever bought a new SUV, it would be the H3. Maybe they're in Isuzu withdrawl, but the point is that it's a different vehicle, and not a Tahoe in a Halloween costume.


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

ussprinceton2004 said:


>


Thank you.


----------



## dash (Mar 23, 2006)

????


----------



## Iron horseman (Apr 27, 2007)

evasive said:


> I'm pretty dismissive of the H2, but the H3 is a different vehicle. I occasionally hang out on an Isuzu forum, and a lot of the regulars were pretty impressed with the H3 (it's built on the Isuzu D-MAX platform). Keep in mind that these are mostly guys with first-gen Troopers who love the low cost, performance and durability. It was kind of surprising to me to see a lot of guys like that write that if they ever bought a new SUV, it would be the H3. Maybe they're in Isuzu withdrawl, but the point is that it's a different vehicle, and not a Tahoe in a Halloween costume.


4.10 gearing, rear e-locker, 35"tires stock, BFG All terrains stock, full undercairrace and rocker protection stock, 2500 chevy axles front and rear fully boxed and stiffened hydroformed frame with 4 extra cross members, 45:1 crawl ratio, self leveling air suspension, full size spare, stock, stock, stock...

...nearly 40 degree approach and departure angle, 10.2 inches of ground clearance, over 11 with the air susp, 4 military style recovery points, front and rear 2 inch reciever hitches, traction control system programmed for off roading with multiple settings and self adjusting throtle responce...and the ability to fit 37x12.50's on it without a lift!

Nothing besides an H1 compares to those stats as far as a goody list for off roading, and even though it does not sit on a tahoe frame (its actually a shortned suburban 2500 frame) a tahoe is nothing to be ashamed of being linked to.

Yes, most are driven by soccer moms, rappers and quite a few a55 hats, but so is every other 4x4 incl range rovers.

I am sure if all of you hummer haters went on a ride (in the hummer or on bikes) with me, you'd see we could get along fine. Happy trails fellas. To each their own. I like priuses and VW's and subarus, but they just can't tow my bobcat or tractor or boat! or do 1% of the stuff I like to do. I know they serve their owners just fine as does my Hummer serve me. 
















Here a shot of it clean at my farm..


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

Nice, what State is that?


----------



## Iron horseman (Apr 27, 2007)

Georgia.


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

For pure offroading, I'd get an older FJ, a Scout, or a CJ. If I had to get one vehicle that was ultra-reliable and new, I'd get the Land Cruiser. I'm not sure a true off-roader is needed on a farm but whatever floats your boat. We are not here to specifically bash you but it sure is funny watching these Hummer drivers act all cool while most of us wonder how one could get so caught up in showboating that it looks ridiculous. Dallas is the perfect example of the stereotypical Hummer owner. 

There are just too many morons in H2s and H3s for me to get one, not to mention the reliability and atrocious gas mileage that I want no part of and not from an economic perspective. This bigger-is-better thing has gotten out of hand for some insane and perceived cool factor in this country. It's an American thing- people love big vehicles and gas guzzlers. It's getting bad in developing countries (mainly China and India) also but due to the sheer amount of vehicles being added to the roads. 

As much as I like the Land Cruiser, sucking up all that gas and producing practically unregulated amounts of pollution and monoxide (unless you're consistently towing) is just irresponsible and I'll never get one. Heck, if I ever buy a boat again, I'll keep it a slip at my favorite lake and just pay to have it moved if necessary. Unless of course, it's a small Bass boat, which can be towed by practically anything with four pistons.


----------



## Iron horseman (Apr 27, 2007)

Flyer said:


> For pure offroading, I'd get an older FJ, a Scout, or a CJ. If I had to get one vehicle that was ultra-reliable and new, I'd get the Land Cruiser. I'm not sure a true off-roader is needed on a farm but whatever floats your boat. We are not here to specifically bash you but it sure is funny watching these Hummer drivers act all cool while most of us wonder how one could get so caught up in showboating that it looks ridiculous. Dallas is the perfect example of the stereotypical Hummer owner.
> 
> There are just too many morons in H2s and H3s for me to get one, not to mention the reliability and atrocious gas mileage that I want no part of and not from an economic perspective. This bigger-is-better thing has gotten out of hand for some insane and perceived cool factor in this country. It's an American thing- people love big vehicles and gas guzzlers. It's getting bad in developing countries (mainly China and India) also but due to the sheer amount of vehicles being added to the roads.
> 
> As much as I like the Land Cruiser, sucking up all that gas and producing practically unregulated amounts of pollution and monoxide (unless you're consistently towing) is just irresponsible and I'll never get one. Heck, if I ever buy a boat again, I'll keep it a slip at my favorite lake and just pay to have it moved if necessary. Unless of course, it's a small Bass boat, which can be towed by practically anything with four pistons.


So you will pay for someone else to move it with a vehicle that gets 12 mpg and that will solve your alleged "irrisponsibility"? And what can tow my equipment that gets better than 12 mpg? And why dont people hate on vipers, bentlys, dodge V10 trucks, Land cruisers, range rovers, Excursions, Suburbans, etc? Bigger is better for me and maybe not for you. Thats fine why judge me? My commute is 10 miles round trip. I bet I burn less fuel than most civic owners and why didnt anyone care until gas prices soared? It all comes down to money regardless of what all of these pseudo environmentalists say. And buying a boat isn't irresponsible according to your theory? Its just ridiculous.

Fossil fuel will not be the main source of energy in the very near future. And wheter it is for 25 or 100 years, the overall damage will be the same and even 100 years is barely a blip on the radar screen of history. The economics is what wil decide when the next viable energy source takes the place of fossil fuels, not wheter you drive a Hummer or not. Actually, if everyone burned more fuel the price would rise and the alternative would become viable quicker.

From an economic, environmental, and quality of life standpoints, the best thing you can do is live as close as possible to where you work. My hummer is more environmentally freindly than someone who commutes 20 miles daily in a civic! (not to mention my hummer isnt even my daily driver) and I have more time to ride, execrsise be with family, etc as well. And I have less miles and wear and tear on my vehicles. If you want to make a difference, dont push stupid ajendas like hating on hummers, practice what you preach and live close to your work.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Yeah, I may have to move it once a year or just raise it in the winter, not every freakin time I go boating- nice try though. I don't have a boat but if I did, it would be a small bass boat with a 4-stroke motor or even a little pontoon with a 25hp motor that burns clean. If not, I don't need a boat that bad- pleny of rivers and creeks to fish off. I work from home- wanna bet my commute is less than your commute 

We have trails all over here, which is why I moved here. I can ride to trails if I choose to- a nice option for those who make these choices. Yeah, same goes for people with Vipers, HD trucks that tow nothing and carry nothing, and all the excesses that ruin more than you create.

Go wax that Hummy and be happy with your choices. We, on the other hand, will try to leave less of an impact with each choice. Go travel a bit, live in other developed countries and see how much more responsible and considerate they are. Then come and give me your speech again.


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 13, 2005)

And this is why I laugh at HMMWVs. Not only are the military versions ragged-out POS's with the worst diesel every made (M1114s have a turbo 6.5L, but they're still dogs), there's a reason why a majority of rockcrawlers stick to solid-axle D44/D60/14-bolts.

*SNAP*


----------



## GregC (Jan 27, 2004)

Iron horseman said:


> The economics is what wil decide when the next viable energy source takes the place of fossil fuels, not wheter you drive a Hummer or not. Actually, if everyone burned more fuel the price would rise and the alternative would become viable quicker.


Actually, the ability of scientists to find a viable fuel source will determine what, if anything, will replace fossil fuels. At present there is nothing that can replace fossil fuels in terms of energy output...this has nothing to do with economics. In my opinion, this is where we Americans show our ignorance...we expect this vague concept of "Capitalism" to provide all of our answers...as if the market is some sort of God. Burning all of our petroleum without regard to conservation, is a one way ticket back to the dark ages...in case you have not noticed, gasoline is not the only thing we derive from fossil fuels. How exactly do you propose we manufacture all the nifty synthetics and plastics we take for granted if we all burn up our fossil fuels in stupid vehicles like Hummers?


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

LCdaveH said:


> Autos that could indicate poserness, midlife crisis or other issues of inadequacy: Hummer, Caddy Escalade (esp. that pickup thing), Lincoln Navigator, Corvette, anything with spinny wheels, anything with tires taller than a VW....
> 
> Bike - Ride what you brung.
> 
> ...


A Turner of course...see sig


----------



## Iron horseman (Apr 27, 2007)

GregC said:


> Actually, the ability of scientists to find a viable fuel source will determine what, if anything, will replace fossil fuels. At present there is nothing that can replace fossil fuels in terms of energy output...this has nothing to do with economics. In my opinion, this is where we Americans show our ignorance...we expect this vague concept of "Capitalism" to provide all of our answers...as if the market is some sort of God. Burning all of our petroleum without regard to conservation, is a one way ticket back to the dark ages...in case you have not noticed, gasoline is not the only thing we derive from fossil fuels. How exactly do you propose we manufacture all the nifty synthetics and plastics we take for granted if we all burn up our fossil fuels in stupid vehicles like Hummers?


And why do scientists search for new sources? Who pays them? Why do they pay them? TO MAKE MONEY!!! We used to use steam didn't we? Why did we go to gas? Convieinece and cost. If you dont believe in Capitalism, what do you believe in? Socialism? Ask how happy the russians were/are. Gee, nice quality of life and, wow, did that last long. Totalitarian rule has stood the test of time better than capitalism, socialism, etc, but I dont want a king, do you? What type of government system do you propose?

Also, you say nothing can replace fossil fuels in terms of energy output, you are wrong. Fuel cells and Nuclear power both can, but guess what, the COST (and radioactive by-product in the case of nuclear) keep them from competing with fossil fuels.

What you should say is nothing can replace fossil fuels in terms of energy output per dollar!!!

If burning petroleum without regard to conservation is wrong then why would making synthetics out of petroleum be right? You contradict yourself.

And to answer your question, I propose we continue to make synthetics until a viable alternative is found. Viable means affordable and functional.

Why don't you use a fuel cell in your car right now then? Its out there. You just can't afford the hydrogen, right? Thats the economics I'm talking about. Why dont you use a horse? Its out there, but its not as time effective as a car, right? Maintenace, space requirements, feeding, cleaning up, etc. Thats the functionality I'm talking about.

I won't take any shots at you like you did at me. Everyone is allowed to have opinions even if they are based on flawed arguments and information, and I would ride or down a beer or two with you any time regardless of wheter we have a difference of opinions! Cheers...Ride on...


----------



## Dragoneyes (Aug 12, 2007)

We Americans are big posers. I fall into it to. We all try to have the coolest clothes, cars, houses and etc. We all want the latest and greatest but we don't care how it's made or what pollution is caused by the product we want. I look at gas prices and see them only getting higher. When are we as people going to stand up and demand that we start using alternate fuels?


----------



## TheMauler (Aug 13, 2007)

Dragoneyes said:


> We Americans are big posers. I fall into it to. We all try to have the coolest clothes, cars, houses and etc. We all want the latest and greatest but we don't care how it's made or what pollution is caused by the product we want. I look at gas prices and see them only getting higher. When are we as people going to stand up and demand that we start using alternate fuels?


i dont drive much, because i ride to work etc... so when i went to refill my tank after like a month of light driving to find gas here was 390 a gallon like wtf


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I think the original intent of the post was to take a jab at a poser. An unusually large percentage of Hummer drivers (and Escalade drivers) seem to fit the bill quite well. You may not be one and may have your reasons to buy one but it's still pretty much the worst new vehicle you can buy. Same goes for those oddbals with crew-cab duallies and V-10s who simply drive them around thinking they look cool. They are probably even worse. The EPA also doesn't apply emission standards applicable to passender cars so the pollution and carbon emmissions are practically unforgivable for someone who has no true need for a vehicle like that. 

And while we are on the topic of posers, I just saw an Escalade being valet-parked at a Whole Foods yesterday. I did the unthinkable and cut though the parking lot and they actually valet park there


----------



## Deme Moore (Jun 15, 2007)

Iron horseman said:


> From an economic, environmental, and quality of life standpoints, the best thing you can do is live as close as possible to where you work. My hummer is more environmentally freindly than someone who commutes 20 miles daily in a civic!


More environmentally friendly? Only if you turned off your brain. An H2 gets about 8.5mpg on a good day. Driving it 10 miles each way burns 2.35 gallons. A civic burns 1.25 gallons round trip doing the 20 miles to work. For the Civic driver to burn as much fuel he'd have to work 40 miles away. Oh yeah.. a larger vehicle also produces more pollution in manufacture, about 15% of the total lifetime pollutants spewed.

Over the course of the work year the Hummer burns 587 gallons to the Civic's 156. That's 3.76 commuters for every one Hummer pilot. And it shows... since 1990 America's per capita fuel consumption has risen by around 40%, much thanks in part to the SUV phenomenon that took hold about that time.

After years of this we now have increased fuel costs bringing peak oil sooner than later. More wars, more political instability since our dollars flow into questionable regimes. Add to that China which in five years will surpass the US in petro consumption (on top of our 40% increase) and you now see why the sky is falling.

Interestingly enough I'm not a treehugger but a conservative. REAL conservatives chafe at the thought of driving Hummers or any wasteful vehicles around. They have nothing at all in common with the "neo-conservatives" that are flapping their lips about freedoms and poorly thought out arguments.

I am very happy you have the freedom to drive around your H2. I am also happy that the market is finally charging people the full cost for this freedom. Can't wait for that $5/gallon gasoline as our dollar erodes further thanks to Washington's "borrow and spend" philosophy. It's getting harder and harder to sustain the free ride, as evidenced by gas pump prices and Detroit's general malaise.


----------



## jeepmtnbiker (Aug 16, 2006)

pimpbot said:


> 1) reflectors
> 2) Trek road bike (wanna be just like Lance, although this is not a Madrone, its a low rent roadie)
> 3) Flip/Clip pedals
> 4) Granny style comfy seat
> ...


I ride a madone am I a poser?


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Only if you pose- or ride 10 miles per ride


----------



## TrekJeff (Oct 12, 2006)

I love how people on this thread alone can quote like they are Posin as Al Gore.
Drive a civic or an H, if you drop on drop of oil in the ocean is it called pollution any more than dumping 50,000 gallons in to the ocean? Typing on your computer causes pollution, H2S, blah blah blah. Nothing nowadays can be done with out leaving a footprint. Even earning my BS in Environmental Science cause alot of pollution. Those textbooks probably had bleached paper, the gas burned to get to class.

So..anyone else live in a glass house?


----------



## kaboose (Oct 27, 2005)

:cryin: :blush: i don't know what a wanker or fred is.
lidarman explained a poseur.

i must know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ms k


----------



## Iron horseman (Apr 27, 2007)

Deme Moore said:


> More environmentally friendly? Only if you turned off your brain. An H2 gets about 8.5mpg on a good day. Driving it 10 miles each way burns 2.35 gallons. A civic burns 1.25 gallons round trip doing the 20 miles to work. For the Civic driver to burn as much fuel he'd have to work 40 miles away. =QUOTE]
> 
> Thats what I said, if the civic's commute is 20 miles (there and back equals 40). Mine is 10 miles round trip as stated. Also the Hummer's lifespan is 300,000 miles according to the MFR and I believe the civis is 200,000 miles (i could be wrong here). So if you want to get into life cycyle costs, etc. The difference becomes smaller. And, not to mention the civic has many more parts coming from overseas than the Hummer and therefore all of the gas burned in the tankers bringing those parts here is more waste for the civic. But all of this is splitting hairs for no reason. My belief is that fossil fuels will be repalced by something else within the next 100 years (maybe sooner) and wheter it happens tomoorow or in 100 years, the damage to the environment will be for a total of what 250 years or so? Merely a blip in history. Hell the last ice age lasted for 5,000 years and had a far greater impact on th earths environment than 250 years of a small increase in co2 gas will ever think to have.
> 
> ...


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

So F.......g sad.


----------



## JTR (May 10, 2004)

You know, everyone here that is ripping this guy or gals bike sure sounds like a snobbish A-hole. You know, the bike looks kind of small, maybe it belongs to a child. So now you are making fun of some kid's bike...Cool! And Oh, for cryin out loud, they're driving a Hummer, as if this is the only hummer that was sold in the past five years. And have all of you sworn off cars and or SUVs and drive flinstone powered vehicles?
Geez louise, if that's what you want to [email protected] about, go visit tree huggers dot com. I thought this was a forum to discuss our passion about Mtb Biking.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Sorry some of us are a bit more environmentally friendly that others. I'd rather be a tree-hugger than a wasteful *******. That's a great thing about mountain biking. It also (hopefully) gives you an appreciation for nature, the planet, and others who share the same views.

Now you go visit I'mAWastefuRedneck.com. See how you fit into that label.


----------



## JTR (May 10, 2004)

Flyer said:


> Sorry some of us are a bit more environmentally friendly that others. I'd rather be a tree-hugger than a wasteful *******. That's a great thing about mountain biking. It also (hopefully) gives you an appreciation for nature, the planet, and others who share the same views.
> 
> Now you go visit I'mAWastefuRedneck.com. See how you fit into that label.


My point is, I didn't think that's what this site was all about. I am all for conservation, and acting in environmentaly responsible ways etc....Two things, what do you drive and How did I become a wasteful *******. Apparently now we have gotten onto name calling on this thread too. Sweet!


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

And if it's relevant, I did sell my 15-17 MPG SUV to buy a 30MPG Subaru that does everything as well or better except it doesn't have 4 Lo and cannot tow more than 1,500-2,000 lbs. My next one will be something that gives me 40 plus. So yeah, we are doing things to relatively Flintstone it as much as possible. I cut my gas consumption in half and now even try to ride to trails as much as I ca nstead of driving. If I can do more, I will. I just wish I was this careful before I hit my 30s.


----------



## JTR (May 10, 2004)

Flyer said:


> And if it's relevant, I did sell my 15-17 MPG SUV to buy a 30MPG Subaru that does everything as well or better except it doesn't have 4 Lo and cannot tow more than 1,500-2,000 lbs. My next one will be something that gives me 40 plus. So yeah, we are doing things to relatively Flintstone it as much as possible. I cut my gas consumption in half and now even try to ride to trails as much as I ca nstead of driving. If I can do more, I will. I just wish I was this careful before I hit my 30s.


OK, Touche. You polute only half as much as me, mile for mile. Maybe my commute is shorter...Who cares. I still want to know how I became a wasteful *******.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Since you threw out an extreme label, I thought I would provide one for you as well. I prob mentioned this already but I now drive a Subaru Forester which gives me over 30MPG on each tank (manually calculated). I use Amsoil synthetic oil starting now. I change a filter at 7,500 and then do an oil change at 15,000 or even longer with their new oil (supposedly 20K). I have done this for years and never had a car give me problems but run close to 150K-200K before selling. I conserve water and electricity however I can and try to reduce landfill waste as much as possible in my house. I use front-loaders, energy efficient machines, and never buy two-stroke motored anything. I refill water instead of buying bottles or drink tap water when I forget. 

If I don't do my part, how can I expect to influence others who observe my actions. I know I can do more and I will as I figure out better ways to do things. Many of my friends see what I di and have started doing similar thing. They ask and I help but I never tell them anything when in their homes or their environments. I'm not tree-hugger but maybe I should look into it. Hey, if I build a house, I want solar panels for sure.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

You became a wasteful ******* the instant I became a tree-hugger


----------



## Deme Moore (Jun 15, 2007)

Iron horseman said:


> Thats what I said, if the civic's commute is 20 miles (there and back equals 40). Mine is 10 miles round trip as stated. Also the Hummer's lifespan is 300,000 miles according to the MFR and I believe the civis is 200,000 miles (i could be wrong here). So if you want to get into life cycyle costs, etc. The difference becomes smaller. And, not to mention the civic has many more parts coming from overseas than the Hummer and therefore all of the gas burned in the tankers bringing those parts here is more waste for the civic. But all of this is splitting hairs for no reason. My belief is that fossil fuels will be repalced by something else within the next 100 years (maybe sooner) and wheter it happens tomoorow or in 100 years, the damage to the environment will be for a total of what 250 years or so? Merely a blip in history. Hell the last ice age lasted for 5,000 years and had a far greater impact on th earths environment than 250 years of a small increase in co2 gas will ever think to have.
> 
> And, my H2 gets 12 mpg (city and highway combined) NOT 8.5 COME ON MAN! and the new one (2008) with the new engine/trans gets 15. That puts many luxury sedans in the same category for the haters to hate without being hipocrites.
> 
> Again, I wont name call or tell you to "turn on your brain". Friendly debates of an issue can happen.


Your brains is most certainly turned off if you think any GM product has a longer lifespan than a Civic! 

Been burned enough times by GM and Co. to swear off domestics forever. And yeah the latest gee-whiz Caddy an uncle bought burns a quart of oil every 1k miles using that incredible Northstar technology. This would be the new new Cadillac, not to be confused with the new Cadillac that burned you on the previous gen.

An associate drives the H2 and SHE gets 8.5mpg in city/highway. Either you have a soft shoe or live in mostly downhill rural area.

All of this is besides the point. Yes I know oil will run out. And yeah I know every breath we take adds more of a footprint on this earth. And I know we're all hypocrites in this great game called life.

But the fact of the matter is SUVs in general get the mileage of a car from the 1970s. And most folks drive them for the heck of it. And that this phenom has increased our fuel consumption from years past. So in comparison to driving a car, this does in fact produce a needless impact. Faster than it would than what we did before.

This impact is felt not only by nature but by man. The US dollar is down and worthless, gas is up big time. Well paying manufacturing jobs are being replaced by minimum wage service positions. All because Americans like to drive big beasts and buy cheap crap made in China. There's a cost to everything, no free lunch. You trade one for another that's all.

If you listen to the experts everything will be all right in the end. It probably will, but experts often miss out on the tumultuous corrections that pop up from time to time. Not to mention the World Wars...


----------



## wreckedrex (May 2, 2007)

Deme Moore said:


> An associate drives the H2 and SHE gets 8.5mpg in city/highway. Either you have a soft shoe or live in mostly downhill rural area.


How and where you drive can have a huge impact on what kind of mileage you get. I could pull anywhere from ~17 to not quite 30 mpg with my last car (about as far from a hummer as you can get). I like the "mostly downhill" part though, I wish the trails around here were "mostly downhill"  Also, it wouldn't really surprise me if a properly maintained H2 could go for 300k if it's based on a 2500 chassis. I'm sure it'd need a pretty major drivetrain overhaul in there somewhere though. It's a shame they never offered it with the duramax/alison combo, that'd be a great vehicle.


----------



## Iron horseman (Apr 27, 2007)

wreckedrex said:


> How and where you drive can have a huge impact on what kind of mileage you get. I could pull anywhere from ~17 to not quite 30 mpg with my last car (about as far from a hummer as you can get). I like the "mostly downhill" part though, I wish the trails around here were "mostly downhill"  Also, it wouldn't really surprise me if a properly maintained H2 could go for 300k if it's based on a 2500 chassis. I'm sure it'd need a pretty major drivetrain overhaul in there somewhere though. It's a shame they never offered it with the duramax/alison combo, that'd be a great vehicle.


2010 the H2 will have the new smaller d-max that they are building to fit in the same space as the current small block. Its a turbo deisel, with over 500 Ft/lbs of torque. It wont have the allison, but probably the current 6 speed auto.


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

Damn, I just woke up! Fell asleep reading this thread. Finished it, finally.

So, in those yearly awards for the mtbr boards, is there a category for threads that go on forever and say very little? 'Cause this one will win.


----------



## LCdaveH (Jan 5, 2005)

scorpionwoman said:


> Damn, I just woke up! Fell asleep reading this thread. Finished it, finally.
> 
> So, in those yearly awards for the mtbr boards, is there a category for threads that go on forever and say very little? 'Cause this one will win.


Yeah, heard that.

It started simply enough. I walked out of the restaurant and saw this $pendy $uburban Assault Vehicle with a "modest" bike on the back. I thought "that's an interesting juxtaposition" and snapped some pics.

Many posts and a few tangents later, I conclude:

The H driver is a probable "poser" in that he has a vehicle whose capabilities are in considerable excess of his apparent driving needs. (That conclusion appears to make me a "judgmental a**hole"). The implication is that he bought and drives the H (a) because he can afford to; and (b) because of the perceived status he believes to go with such excess.

With regard to the Trek, the rider is a probable "Fred" who has yet to suss out the quirks of biker-kind. I have no negative judgements for Freds. I was a Fred (might still be). Many here may be or have been Freddy. I've taken many rides with "Freds" and expect to take many more. If they are nice, excited, friendly and cool, they're not a "Fred," they're a biker. And bikers rule.

Any time the WebLords want to send this thread to the Recycle bin is ok with me.

...peace...


----------



## LCdaveH (Jan 5, 2005)

bobsyouruncle said:


> How can you possibly know?
> 
> You can't and that is what makes your post seem feeble-minded.


Yep. Hence the words "probable" and "apparent."

Have a nice day.


----------



## LCdaveH (Jan 5, 2005)

bobsyouruncle said:


> It's night time...
> 
> It's probable that you are apparently somewhat insecure and project your feelings of inadequacy upon folks that drive vehicles that are "spendy" to you.
> 
> Sorry, I was just borrowing your crystal ball for that last sentence.


Say good night, Gracie.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

lol what a thread of posers


----------



## mtbnewguy (Nov 29, 2004)

dash said:


> the excessive amount of oil this piece of $hit uses.


I think he got it for free and will never ever use it.

Car salesmen will do anything to try to get you to buy a vehicle from them. At that price range, they'll even trow in a bicycle. 

Some are cheap, but some are just plain lame: a local chevy dealer is offering a "Dallas Cowboys Football" with the purchase of any new car.


----------



## trailgirl (Oct 25, 2005)

I have no idea why I am posting to this thread other than the fact that the bike on the Hummer is most likey a woman's or even child's bike. Just look at the proportions and the seat... probably a girl's bike. sheesh...


----------



## GregC (Jan 27, 2004)

Iron horseman said:


> And why do scientists search for new sources? Who pays them? Why do they pay them? TO MAKE MONEY!!! We used to use steam didn't we? Why did we go to gas? Convieinece and cost. If you dont believe in Capitalism, what do you believe in? Socialism? Ask how happy the russians were/are. Gee, nice quality of life and, wow, did that last long. Totalitarian rule has stood the test of time better than capitalism, socialism, etc, but I dont want a king, do you? What type of government system do you propose?
> ...


steam? What on earth are you talking about? Yeah....the whole "steam" thing wasn't working out, so we switched to fossil fuels! I'm going to give you a little hint to make things easier for your brain - steam comes from burning something and the resulting heat creates steam via the heating of water. In other words - steam is not a source of energy :madman: it's just an intermediate step. How on earth do you think nuclear power plants generate electricity? "Steam" locomotives were actually powered by coal, etc..., etc...



Iron horseman said:


> If burning petroleum without regard to conservation is wrong then why would making synthetics out of petroleum be right? You contradict yourself.
> 
> ...


huh?? No, I don't contradict myself...burning fuel in a needless display of "wealth" (a Hummer, Viper, etc...) versus manufacturing plastics that we depend on (almost every device in a hospital for instance) are two very different things. You waste fuel for the sole purpose of vanity...there is no other reason. You may try to rationalize your Hummer, but deep down, you know it's really just something to make you feel more important, potent, special, etc...than you really are.


----------



## pizza (Dec 2, 2005)

brianc said:


> But why would we want to introduce a new commodity for a farmer to make a living with when we can use a half a$$ed one and gouge the consumer for more money.......


Because cellulose- derived ethanol is MUCH harder to produce than Corn- derived.
edit: and thus currently not a viable solution


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

If anyone here saw my chisseled six pack or my tight buttox, they would think I'm a poser. Little do they know I have the goods to back it up.


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

They don't look like a poser to me.


----------



## Dag Otto (Feb 14, 2006)

Dave,

$10 says it's a chowderhead bike. No foul.

For those that don't know, the chowderheads are a group of older riders in the area. Being old and, uh, set in their ways, they do what makes sense to them, other riders be damned.It's good, just people enjoying riding their bikes.You should be so lucky when you are 70.

Glen Remick is my hero.

Dag


----------



## Iron horseman (Apr 27, 2007)

GregC said:


> steam? What on earth are you talking about? Yeah....the whole "steam" thing wasn't working out, so we switched to fossil fuels! I'm going to give you a little hint to make things easier for your brain - steam comes from burning something and the resulting heat creates steam via the heating of water. In other words - steam is not a source of energy :madman: it's just an intermediate step. How on earth do you think nuclear power plants generate electricity? "Steam" locomotives were actually powered by coal, etc..., etc...
> 
> huh?? No, I don't contradict myself...burning fuel in a needless display of "wealth" (a Hummer, Viper, etc...) versus manufacturing plastics that we depend on (almost every device in a hospital for instance) are two very different things. You waste fuel for the sole purpose of vanity...there is no other reason. You may try to rationalize your Hummer, but deep down, you know it's really just something to make you feel more important, potent, special, etc...than you really are.


I guess while you sit in an air conditioned or heated room burning fuel all day every day ( gas, coal or nuclear depending on your power co/ unit) its "essential" right? Or is it just for "vanity" or comfort? People made it without ac for thousands of years didnt they.

What is diffrent about that comfort and luxury vs. someone who chooses to have a comfortable and luxurious big benz? They could have made it by with a civic? Maybe they like the way it rides and looks. Is that so wrong? Actually, the thing I dislike the most about my hummer is the attention it brings (good and bad). Its mostly good like, "hey can I look inside that" or "nice truck man", or just staring and walking around it, etc. 1 in 10 comments I get are "how much gas mileage does that get" or "how do you like your re-bodied tahoe". I'm not anti-social, but I like to just go about my business, etc. There is no way to blend in with a hummer, but its not that bad, I should have known anyway.


----------



## Iron horseman (Apr 27, 2007)

GregC said:


> You waste fuel for the sole purpose of vanity...there is no other reason. You may try to rationalize your Hummer, but deep down, you know it's really just something to make you feel more important, potent, special, etc...than you really are.


What is vanity about piling as much gear into my hummer and going outdoors? I'm trying to esape from all of that! Also, we already established that I burn less gas that most people in small cars by living 5 miles from my work (not to mention my daily driver gets 30 mpg and is not the Hummer but, for this debate's sake lets say it is).

So the commuters are burning fuel because they want to have a more luxurious lifestyle and can afford it only if they are so far out from where they work right? So they are wasing fuel for vanity as well right? I.e you work in the city but for 200K you can get a small condo intown, but, if you commute 25 miles, 200K gets you a nice little McMansion. You are driving 50 miles a day for quality of life.

So if I live 5 miles from my work but have a big hummer why am I the bad guy? I reduce trafffic, wear and tear on public roads, my vehilce, and the infrastructure in general. Also, I have more time for riding, family, etc. But, somehow you still think people like me are the problem? I am one of the few. The many still have long commutes, cause traffic, are pissed every day because of it, yada, yada.

If everyone cut their commute in half, and lived in smaller homes, no matter what they drive, more would be accomplished in the way of reducing fuel consumption that pointing fingers at people who drive a certain brand of vehicle.


----------



## Intense5point5 (Jan 25, 2007)

Posers in my opinion. (Facts from a true story.)

Despite the fact that this kid has good intentions as a mountain biker, He has some problems with setting goals for himself. I myself have clipless pedals, a 4k+ MTB, but I don't own any riding accessories besides gloves, helmet, shoes, etc.... I go out and rip up the trails in jean shorts, not spandex/lycra. Owned my Intense since Feb, 07, Had 1600.0 miles logged until the receiver got torn off to hell on the B-17 trail in Marin County, CA, in late July.

Story time - This kid recently started working at our local bike store. He clearly has yet to understand the simple concept of MTB'ing. I have always been a biker. Since I was kid. This dim witted kiddy thinks he's hot sh!t on the trails. This moron is working the service booth at work, and some of the repair estimates we see him pump out are completely ridiculous. Two weeks after being hired, this kid buys a full matching spandex set, (Red & White, store's racing team colors..) clipless pedals, a camelbak, a GOLD gyro helmet, and a $1200 Gary Fisher Hoo Koo E Koo (silver/blue.) He thinks he's fast sh!t, yet he smokes 2 packs of cigs' a week, and more mari' than Bob Marley. He has owned the bike for about 3 months and currently has 70.0 miles logged on his cateye 'puter.... He makes me sick.... He is such an ignorant fool, I simply can't look at him sometimes. Not to mention, he tries to tell me how to do my damn job... A complete and udder idiot,... Thats my specific definition of a poser.

(I really needed to vent on this subject. Thank god for discussion forums...)


----------



## Intense5point5 (Jan 25, 2007)

bobsyouruncle said:


> It's night time...
> 
> It's probable that you are apparently somewhat insecure and project your feelings of inadequacy upon folks that drive vehicles that are "spendy" to you.
> 
> Sorry, I was just borrowing your crystal ball for that last sentence.


Dude, come on. Give me a reason why someone would NEED a Hummer H2. It's really no different from a Large SUV, or "Crossover". Many automobiles can fulfill the needs of a Hummer owners requirements, except for that natural feeling of insecurity. You don't see Lamborghini owners driving there Lambo's as a daily driver. The similarity between the two is the fact that they buy the product simply so they can say "I own a [expensive inefficient automobile]", and be seen around town in it. It's sort of like jewelry. People don't buy it because they need it, they buy it to show off how much money they wish they had. This somehow gets them attention and translates into "pretty." just like a Hummer supposedly makes a man or woman seem stronger, larger, and tougher in there minds. It's because these people are smart enough to know that many people DO judge others by their social status, AKA Possessions, wealth, etc... This Hummer driver is however not a poser; Rather, a self-centered, insecure, ignorant ******* who drives around town with a road bike.


----------



## PaMtnBkr (Feb 28, 2005)

*need -vs- want*



Intense5point5 said:


> Dude, come on. Give me a reason why someone would NEED a Hummer.


Last time I checked, we live in america where NEED is not the driving factor as to what you own. If you want to live in a place where everyone gets what they have based on their NEEDS then choose a communist country to live in since that is the basis for what a person owns. I'm sure you don't NEED an Intense 5.5 (nice bike BTW ) but you own one because you WANT one. Why should it be any different for what you drive. I own a Suburu Forester because I wanted one, because it would help reduce the amount of gas I have to buy, and it is a nice car. I do not begrudge my neighbor because he WANTS a Hummer and is willing to pay for the gas usage. I did not buy my Forester to be a good enviromentalist either. The fact that it has a lower carbon footprint than my neighbors Hummer is nice but was not a driving factor. The way I look at it, Siberia used to be a desert, now it is a frozen landscape. Global warming or global cooling, who knows what the real mean temperature is supposed to be? Mt Saint Helen put out more pollutants, when she blew her top, than mankind has in his entire time, here on earth. Nuff said. If you want to drive a Hummer, go for it.


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

Intense5point5 said:


> Posers in my opinion. (Facts from a true story.)
> 
> Despite the fact that this kid has good intentions as a mountain biker, He has some problems with setting goals for himself. I myself have clipless pedals, a 4k+ MTB, but I don't own any riding accessories besides gloves, helmet, shoes, etc.... I go out and rip up the trails in jean shorts, not spandex/lycra. Owned my Intense since Feb, 07, Had 1600.0 miles logged until the receiver got torn off to hell on the B-17 trail in Marin County, CA, in late July.
> 
> ...


Just ignore him. You can't control his life but you can control yours. Why should he live HIS life to YOUR standards? If so what's he gonna do for the next person to have an opinion about his lifestyle?


----------



## Intense5point5 (Jan 25, 2007)

True, but I DO NEED IT. Ok, I wanted it, but as for the Hummer, the fact that they could have made a smarter choice in the views of others is nice, but yes, the U.S.A is a free(ish) country, and 99% of the time, people buy things because they want them. The fact that this person bought a Hummer because they NEEDED transportation makes perfect sense, and beauty is in the eye of the beholder. But honestly, why do they need so MUCH transportation???


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

Intense5point5 said:


> True, but I DO NEED IT. Ok, I wanted it, but as for the Hummer, the fact that they could have made a smarter choice in the views of others is nice, but yes, the U.S.A is a free(ish) country, and 99% of the time, people buy things because they want them. The fact that this person bought a Hummer because they NEEDED transportation makes perfect sense, and beauty is in the eye of the beholder. But honestly, why do they need so MUCH transportation???


If you have this desire to control another life than your own, get a nice dog.


----------



## walrasian (Aug 16, 2005)

Intense5point5 said:


> Dude, come on. Give me a reason why someone would NEED a Hummer H2. It's really no different from a Large SUV, or "Crossover". Many automobiles can fulfill the needs of a Hummer owners requirements, except for that natural feeling of insecurity. You don't see Lamborghini owners driving there Lambo's as a daily driver. The similarity between the two is the fact that they buy the product simply so they can say "I own a [expensive inefficient automobile]", and be seen around town in it. It's sort of like jewelry. People don't buy it because they need it, they buy it to show off how much money they wish they had. This somehow gets them attention and translates into "pretty." just like a Hummer supposedly makes a man or woman seem stronger, larger, and tougher in there minds. It's because these people are smart enough to know that many people DO judge others by their social status, AKA Possessions, wealth, etc... This Hummer driver is however not a poser; Rather, a self-centered, insecure, ignorant ******* who drives around town with a road bike.


I see you own an intense bike, you could get by with a huffy, the only reason you don't is so that you seem cooler to other bike nerds.....thats why you own that bike right???? why do you need so much bike???
I think this is one of those situations where those that live in glass houses etc etc


----------



## Intense5point5 (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh, I don't give a crap about him, I'm just saying I don't like Hummers. I'm essentially trying to prove a stereotype, and there is no way that is possible. But Volvo drivers can't drive. We all know that. Anyways, I'm not here to argue, I just like ragging on posers.


----------



## Intense5point5 (Jan 25, 2007)

walrasian said:


> I see you own an intense bike, you could get by with a huffy, the only reason you don't is so that you seem cooler to other bike nerds.....thats why you own that bike right???? why do you need so much bike???
> I think this is one of those situations where those that live in glass houses etc etc


I own an Intense because I mountain bike. I can afford an Intense because I have the privilege of getting an excellent employee discount. I also ride around my 1993 KHS which I got for free nearly as much as my Intense. Being that I'm also a geek when it comes to suspension designs and frame construction technology, and I'm majoring in a Mechanical Engineering class, so I chose Intense because of there reputation, build quality, technology, and the fact that the 5.5 EVP offers everything I WANT in a mtb. I most certainly didn't purchase this bike to say I owned one. Although I do, I don't live in an area where owning a nice bike gets you any attention. I believe the Hummer owner chose the Hummer because it is what they wanted, I'm not telling them to get another car . To be completely honest, I never even needed to get this involved in a dispute over whether this guy is a poser or not, I'm just voicing my opinion, and an opinion should be interpreted as so, Whether you disagree or not is your choice, and that's it. We can insult them behind there back, because no one knows who or where this person is. Insulting someone on the same forum, in the same thread, with the same interests in biking and the sport, is hypocritical and immature.

P.S. - Having "so much bike" isn't determined by the amount you spend on it, but how that expenditure is reflected in your riding ability. I spent this much money on my bike because I can, but to say I do it because of reasons unrelated to the sport is ridiculous. If I can directly benefit from having a lighter bike, efficiency in the suspension, or crisper shifting, I might end up doing it. I don't replace perfectly good parts with better ones until they break, unless they are holding me back from progressing in the sport more. The bike itself however does not directly determine a riders ability, it determines how much of that ability is put to use, and it is known that a bike and its rider should work together as one in a symbiotic relationship where one needs the other.


----------



## Trailcarver (Dec 29, 2006)

*Umm, how old ARE you, Intense5?*

And how old is the new shop kid? I was a jackass too when I was a kid. Some might still accuse me of such. But you're probably right about him anyway. Truth: thank god for forums!


----------



## Zero Signal (Aug 17, 2007)

I don't get the purpose of this thread, so what about the guy with he Trek bike? Let him ride and do what he wants. If I see someone on the trail with a WalMart special, I'll applaud them for making due. When I see someone with a $5,800 carbon FS bike, wearing spandex and is obviously more of a newb than me but with boat loads of money, then let him have fun who cares. You guys are as much of a group of elitists as the roadies despite you ragging on them for being snobbish. (Sorry if I resurrected a dead post, this came up in a search)

Hummer H2s do piss me off though. Nothing like the original Humvee.


----------



## dragonhead08 (Mar 19, 2007)

Good lord, and I thought roadies were whiny little sissies.


----------



## croscoe (May 23, 2007)

y tread y poopie & doodie.


----------



## Intense5point5 (Jan 25, 2007)

Think of it this way, I've been working at the bike store since I was able to legally do so. I've been a regular there since I was riding my 24" Hotrock. I've been working there since I was 15, so it's my third year there. I'm a mechanic in the back, And I've got a full tool set, Including tons of power tools, a full size toolbox, my own work bench, and I've been doing everything the other guys do when it comes to repairs and custom builds. I built my first bike from the ground up when I was 12 and from then on, it's been nothing but fun. This kid is a year older than me, but he's a total jackass, has no respect for anyone, and has a habit of just standing behind your shoulder and staring at what your doing...without blinking....he does it to everyone, it's really wierd... To put it in perspective, I've been there longer than about 3/4's of the people who currently work there, so I know the business really well. This kid graduated high school 2 years ago, and thinks he runs the place. He's a joke, and I needed to vent about him...

P.S. - He's working at the service counter filing and writing repair slips for bikes, yet he STILL can't figure out the difference between v-brakes and cantilevers... Half the time, he just leaves for lunch, and we end up getting customers going through the employees door, asking for help at the service counter.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

Bowaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## wreckedrex (May 2, 2007)

Intense5point5 said:


> True, but I DO NEED IT. Ok, I wanted it, but as for the Hummer, the fact that they could have made a smarter choice in the views of others is nice, but yes, the U.S.A is a free(ish) country, and 99% of the time, people buy things because they want them. The fact that this person bought a Hummer because they NEEDED transportation makes perfect sense, and beauty is in the eye of the beholder. But honestly, why do they need so MUCH transportation???


 2.4 kids, a dog and a boat? Maybe he/she likes the way it looks? It's not *that* hard to come up with a reason. Why do you care so damn much anyway?


----------



## Intense5point5 (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh I don't really know. Stuck in a classroom all day, expecting to do work. Typing on the computer makes it look like your working on something, even though its a forum. It's quite easy to get carried away on almost anything when I don't feel like doing work...


----------



## wreckedrex (May 2, 2007)

Intense5point5 said:


> Oh I don't really know. Stuck in a classroom all day, expecting to do work. Typing on the computer makes it look like your working on something, even though its a forum. It's quite easy to get carried away on almost anything when I don't feel like doing work...


:thumbsup: Same here... Well sort of. I end up with bits of down time at work fairly regularly and mucking about on forums beats watching paint peel.


----------



## Kickstand25 (Oct 2, 2007)

I am a 15 year rider and always try to add a kickstand on my bike if not there as standard equipment. The only exception is if it creates a hazard while riding. So its not always possible but great when it works. Its a plus not to have to drop the bike in mud after a long ride on a rainy trail. And as for posers...well, the truth is evident in the ride.


----------



## kbell (Jan 15, 2005)

You guys need to read this....

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Poser-Basher


----------

